# Eldar/Krieg vs GK's



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,


I have a buddy of mine who has been waiting for the new GK codex to come out before he started playing his GK's again. He has about 12k points in GK's and can field pretty much any unit he wants. Well, the codex is out and he wants to battle. 

I have never fought GK's before and I am looking to put together a 2k point list with either my Eldar or my Death Korps of Krieg.

If anyone could help me out with a "Cheese list" for either army that would be great. He has always pulled the cheese card on me with other armies so it's time to toss some cheese back his way...lol!

Thanks guys!


----------

